# help from Scheinwerferman please



## krutj (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm hoping that you may be able to assist me in a project, I'm trying to build custom aux. lights using a spare set of Hella H-4 headlamps from a JK jeep upgrade. I currently have Cibie Z-beams and the Hellas are from a previous upgrade.
My goal is to find two empty housings 7"dia.x3.5-4" deep and create an aux. light using the 7" Hella H-4 headlights. and of course a new harness to fire them.
Any assistance will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## John_Galt (Mar 20, 2011)

I don;t think many people actually look at this part of the forum. Most just use the shortcuts to the auto/bike section. Ask a mod to move your thread there. You should get a better response. OR just pm him, once you've posted enough.


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 28, 2011)

If you type his name three times correctly the Shwifer, shweerfer, sweeizz, ah heck with it, the S-Man will come, but for Gods sakes, stay far, far, away from his lawn while he's anywhere near the thread, OK?

You might also want to think about renaming your thread. We only have one Scheinwerferman, and he must sleep or do other things sometimes, we have thousands of perfectly competent people who might chime in usefully on your topic, but maybe not if they feel unwelcome.


----------

